# 1989 K5 Blazer on Autogeek's "What's in Autogeek's Garage"



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1989 K5 Blazer on Autogeek's "What's in Autogeek's Garage"*

This is my friend Jay's very sweet 1989 K5 Blazer that we recently wetsanded, cut and buffed both here at Autogeek.net and also at Impression's Detail Shop owned by Robert DiTerlizzi

If you want to read the entire thread, Google the title...

*Griot's 3" Mini Polisher works great as a 3" Dampsander* 









Here's Jay machine dampsanding for the first time...



























_Here's a few more shots from this thread...

_*1989 K5 Blazer Wetsand, Cut and Buff Project at Autogeek - Page 4*

(If you want to read the entire thread, Google the title)





































*A few pictures from Jay's segment on our TV show*

Didn't find any pictures on my camera of the actual segment as it was being filmed but here's some shots after filming this segment.

*This is Pam Getting B-Roll footage...*









*This is Brian running Camera 2 on the track...*









*Here's what Brian and Dave's cameras are capturing...*
(Dave runs Camera 3 on the boom)









*On the far left is Dave who runs Camera 3 on the Boom and to his right is Pam...*









*Here you can see Camera #3 on the end of the boom...*









*Beauty Shots...*



























*Here's Frank Hawley and Jay Frerichs the owner of the truck...*









*Me signing a copy of my how-to book for Jay, note the microfiber towel between the book and the paint...*

















*Jay and me...*









*Out goes Jay's 1989 K5 Blazer and coming in is Don's 1934 Ford Pick-up Truck with a blown old school Hemi Engine...*









:thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi mike,
It is nice to see that our very own resident celeb is doing well for himself.
How is the hectic life sytle of filming treating you.
Love the orange on the blazer looks really well.
Top notch again


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> Hi mike,
> It is nice to see that our very own resident celeb is doing well for himself.
> How is the hectic life sytle of filming treating you.
> Love the orange on the blazer looks really well.
> Top notch again


Making videos, filming TV is a lot more work than most people think, I'm not complaining... just sayin... But I love the reach into the car hobby video and TV provides. I can always think back to the first time I had a paint problem and was looking for help, this was back in the 1970's and all the help I received was in the way of BAD INFORMATION.

So I never forget my roots and do my best to always provide good information that will help others to reach their goals.

My life philosophy is borrowed from Zig Ziglar and goes like this,


_"You can have everything in life that you want if you will just help enough other people get what they want"_

_-Zig Ziglar_
​
As for the Blazer, it looks even better in person. Jay did an outstanding job of building his dream Blazer and he uses this for his daily driver, so you know he's loving life!

:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Now that's what i call a truck. If it was any more manly it would need a beard instead of a radiator, and would run on Chuck Norris' blood.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Now that's what i call a truck. If it was any more manly it would need a beard instead of a radiator, and would run on Chuck Norris' blood.


Wait till you see my project truck after I get it finished...


----------

